# sideways baby at 34wks



## angel above (Nov 15, 2005)

I have had the fear of god put in me with a sideways baby and prolapsed cord etc. What is the best way of moving this baby. It is no 3 and both my previous labours have been 4hrs and 1hr so they have told me first twinge to dial 999 and put my bottom in the air. I am now so scared. I was measured today and it is showing 38wks fundal height when I am only 34wks and I have +1 protein and blood in my urine. How concerned do I need to be with all this or should I just relax. Please can you help me. Many thanks.
Also my 1st was born at 35wks and my 2nd was just 3days early.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I think the main thing is to relax, worrying yourself sick like this will not change the position of the baby or anything, but is more likely to put your blood pressure up 

how long has your baby been in this position? It may have been on the middle of turning to get into the right position. Occasionally, the more babies that you have, the bigger they are, so it's one possibility that this baby is a little bit bigger than your last two, and is just struggling to stay in the right position, or you could have a lot of fluid, which would also account for you measuring bigger and the baby baby being in an unstable lie. You've been given the right advice about ringing 999, with your history of quick labours and the position at the moment. Cord prolapse is rare, but you know you will be doing everything you can to prevent it. 
The blood and protein may indicate a bit of a water infection, so keep drinking plenty,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## angel above (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks. He has been in this position since I was 26wks and no sign of him turning. They have also said I do not have much fluid so this will hinder him from turning. They have offered me a manual turn but I have heard so many horror stories so not sure what to do. I am finding it very uncomfortable now as his head is poking in my side and can at times be very painful. What is the earliest they would do a c section? Thank you for your time.


----------

